# MT shift knob alternatives?



## froyofanatic (Jul 16, 2018)

Is this for 2nd gen? I would think it's not replaceable as the reverse lockout is oddly integrated into the knob. 

"Oddly" as in different, not bad--I really like the action of it, it's just that the knob feels a little cheap and you can't replace it all easily.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

[h=1]In case you mean the Gen I's: FS: Aluminum MTX Shifter Knobs[/h]


----------



## Slayinit (Jan 8, 2013)

It's a Gen 2 - sorry.


----------



## yt400pmd (Apr 29, 2017)

how do the gen1 and gen2 reverse lock out differ?


----------

